

A book of another 68 essays from "97 Things Every Programmer Should Know" site - Garbage
https://leanpub.com/97-Things-Every-Programmer-Should-Know-Extended

======
adduc
The other 68 essays are available online for free at OReilly:
[http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/QA_Tea...](http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/QA_Team_Member_as_an_Equal)

